# Trailmanor Campers



## 3ringer (Aug 24, 2016)

Anybody ever owned one ? They tow like a popup but have the space of a full size trailer. I may sell our popup later and buy one of these. Wife complains about the popup not having a toilet. I tell her it's not a problem for me lol.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 25, 2016)

There is a strong following for those campers.
Some popups come with toilets too.
Or you could buy a portable toilet and use that.  If yall are in to dumping and flushing it out.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 25, 2016)

Got rid of ours bout a year ago. Thing pulls like a dream, lots more room than a pop up. But, the potty ain a "real" one, but I guess for a lady it's better than the bushes.


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 27, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Got rid of ours bout a year ago. Thing pulls like a dream, lots more room than a pop up. But, the potty ain a "real" one, but I guess for a lady it's better than the bushes.



I wish I wanted one when you sold yours. They are pretty hard to find. I have been searching the Atlanta area with no luck.


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 27, 2016)

We have one, the 3023 model and pull it with a 07 Tacoma (with the tow package).  I agree with the above as far as the pluses.  The company is barely hanging on to stay in business nowadays.  They moved the factory a year or two ago from TN to out West somewhere, I forget which state.  And a lot of the crucial parts are specific to the unique trailmanor design and there seems to be a scarcity of supply as well as dealers that carry Trailmanors right now.  But if you find a good used one you like, they are well built campers overall.

Here is currently the best source of info:
http://www.trailmanorowners.com/forum/index.php

The single biggest negative most owners complain about is the standard toilet that comes with it.  It is not a real flush toilet it is a recirculating toilet that you fill the tank a couple gallons of water on setup then a pump recirculates that same (dirty) water over and over to rinse out the bowl after each use.  So it smells after a few days, no matter what chemicals you use.

I believe when you order a brand new unit nowadays you have the option to upgrade to a standard RV flush toilet.  There is only one model of flush toilet made (has a built in black water tank) that will fit in the TM and I recently upgraded ours to this toilet.  (I got a used one from a wrecked unit, they are probably $600+ brand new).

Another caution is to be skeptical of the published dry weights you see.  This doesn't include options like the AC or awning etc. which are heavy.  You can figure the most popular model, 2720, is probably pushing close to 4K with all your stuff inside, despite what the company says.  And the tongue weight will be higher than 10% due to far back the wheel locations (but this also virtually eliminates any sway issues for most folks).


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 30, 2016)

Oldstick said:


> We have one, the 3023 model and pull it with a 07 Tacoma (with the tow package).  I agree with the above as far as the pluses.  The company is barely hanging on to stay in business nowadays.  They moved the factory a year or two ago from TN to out West somewhere, I forget which state.  And a lot of the crucial parts are specific to the unique trailmanor design and there seems to be a scarcity of supply as well as dealers that carry Trailmanors right now.  But if you find a good used one you like, they are well built campers overall.
> 
> Here is currently the best source of info:
> http://www.trailmanorowners.com/forum/index.php
> ...



Thanks for the information Oldstix. I will be towing with a 08 Tundra long bed. I check out the ads daily. I have alerts set up also so I will be notified when one is advertised. I will keep using my popup until I find a good deal. Thanks


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 30, 2016)

Oldstick said:


> We have one, the 3023 model and pull it with a 07 Tacoma (with the tow package).  I agree with the above as far as the pluses.  The company is barely hanging on to stay in business nowadays.  They moved the factory a year or two ago from TN to out West somewhere, I forget which state.  And a lot of the crucial parts are specific to the unique trailmanor design and there seems to be a scarcity of supply as well as dealers that carry Trailmanors right now.  But if you find a good used one you like, they are well built campers overall.
> 
> Here is currently the best source of info:
> http://www.trailmanorowners.com/forum/index.php
> ...



I just noticed that you replied to me on the TM forum  too. Gapopper and 3ringer are one and the same lol


----------

